# Do Snails Have Feelings?



## AA 102 (Sep 20, 2016)

I, and RatSpeaker, were wondering if snails had feelings, do you agree or disagree? I'm curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 20, 2016)

Should've put this in Deep Thoughts mate


----------



## AA 102 (Sep 20, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Should've put this in Deep Thoughts mate


Deep thoughts isn't deep enough for this.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 20, 2016)

I also wonder...Do autists have feelings?


----------



## Innocuous (Sep 20, 2016)

A better question is, "What do snails think about during sex?"


----------



## 300mm (Sep 20, 2016)

I googled "do snails have feelings" and found a vegan forum.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 20, 2016)

Snails have feelings, but they make terrible friends. 
They don't make good food either.


----------



## Innocuous (Sep 20, 2016)

The Lawgiver said:


> Snails have feelings, but they make terrible friends.
> They don't make good food either.



Escargot is good, last I checked


----------



## Bassomatic (Sep 20, 2016)

Snails only have pure unadulterated hate as an emotion. If they were faster or had limbs they would slaughter all they could.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 20, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I, and RatSpeaker, were wondering if snails had feelings, do you agree or disagree? I'm curious to hear your opinions.



It's okay to eat snails, cause they don't have any feelings.


----------



## r00 (Sep 20, 2016)

Innocuous Banter said:


> Escargot is good, last I checked



escargot without lashings of garlic is pretty bland. its like squidgy brown land scampi.


----------



## polonium (Sep 21, 2016)

The Lawgiver said:


> Snails have feelings, but they make terrible friends.
> They don't make good food either.


This is also true of many human beings.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 21, 2016)

Do they know they_ might_ have feelings? Snails are kind of slow, man.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 21, 2016)

I think this might help our conundrum.


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 21, 2016)

Next time I'm tripping balls I'll ask the magical snail that keeps breaking into my room when I'm tripping balls if snails have feelings


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 21, 2016)

Who cares? The French suck anyways.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 21, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Who cares? The French suck anyways.



Snails are yummy, though.  

OTOH I suppose practically anything is yummy when absolutely immersed in butter and garlic.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 21, 2016)

To make a snail feel something, you gotta have him come out of his shell first.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 22, 2016)

They say insects may have simple feelings, so maybe snails can too?


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm guessing they do.  I would say that we know dogs, cats etc have feelings but snails are in no way comparable to mammals.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Sep 22, 2016)

I know they love cat food, the little fuckers.


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 23, 2016)

One time I called a snail a stupid bitch and it pulled both its eyes into its head. So yeah I'm thinking they do.


----------



## WEEDle (Sep 24, 2016)

Snails have feelings. They have long mating rituals/dances where they wave their optical antennae at each other for hours on end, and then being hermaphrodites they join together their sexual organs (it looks pretty weird, I used to breed snails) and once they are done one snails chews off the other snail's penis and it becomes pregnant. 

When ready, the snail will dig a hole in the mud with its tail and lay a large amount of tiny eggs. These eggs will hatch and tiny, albino looking snails will emerge (they have not yet gained pigmentation)

As for snail diet, as any gardener will know snails love to eat fruit and veg. The snails I used to have seemed very fond of cucumber, but I would try to give them a variety of foods. Only give them a small amount though, as snails, depending on their size of course, don't eat much and you will likely have to remove rotten food from their enclosure as they wont finish it in time.

I was breeding general garden snails of the yellow and brown variety. I have always wanted to own a giant african land snail but have not gotten around to that yet.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 24, 2016)

I think you're secretly a snail yourself.


----------



## WEEDle (Sep 24, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I think you're secretly a snail yourself.



That would be cool. Snails are peaceful creatures and they are never without a home. Their only form of defense is to retract into their shells and they foam up a little, but it is not harmful. Their shells are always growing.

Sea snails are neat as well, when I used to have fish I would buy some small yellow sea snails from the pet store and put them in the tanks and they'd help clean it. I do prefer land snails though as you can actually hold them.

They're definitely my favorite gastropod. I'm not a big fan of slugs, even though they're basically just fat snails with their internal organs inside their body and a hard plate covering on their back, where as the snail's internal organs are in the shell.

I don't wish harm to slugs or anything, but they do creep me out a bit, although I had a few baby slugs mix in with my snails before quite nicely.

Sadly this was just a phase I went through for a couple of years when I was younger. I don't have any snails now and haven't for years, but I have fond memories of those little creatures. I would still like to get a giant African land snail someday though. Those things can be about as big as your forearm!


----------

